# Budget MTB



## suterman (16 Oct 2013)

Here is a budget bike I just finished sorting,

It started off as a "Grand Universal" alloy mountain bike I found on facebook for 20 quid.

The lady I got it off was a little concerned that it had flat tyres but I reassured her it wouldn't be a problem

Here's a stock photo, pretty much how it was when I got it.





Here is a list of guff I bought for it

Rigid alloy forks to replace the nasty zoom suspension ones (£27)
Carbon handlebars (£15)
alloy stem (£5)
alloy seatpost (£10)
seat (£20)
second hand wheels off ebay (£20)
Schhhewwaabbbellelele blackjacks 2.1 (£36)
new slime filled tubes (£10)
ez fire shifters/levers (£25)
grips/bar ends (£10)
new cassette (£10)
Used pedals (free)
universal fit mudguards (that didn't fit) (£15)
Vinyl wrap (silage tape) (£2.50)
rear light/laser (£10)





Total, £235, turns out to be by far the most I ever spent on a bike. I've had cheaper cars!


----------



## RWright (17 Oct 2013)

It's ready to go now. All the "little" things can add up quickly but replacing as many items as you did it still seems like you came out alright.


----------



## M1ke (17 Oct 2013)

What are the front lights, are they any good?


----------

